

Ask HN: Plus Reasons Not To Use Google+ - AwesomeTogether

List of reasons why you're not using Google+. I state the first reason and the preface every other reason with "Plus" Please add to the list by prefacing your reason with Plus because it's an cumulative list<p>1. " I already have 3 social network accounts"
2. "Plus none of my friends are on it"
3. "Plus I don't care if Google succeeds in social."
4. "Plus I keep getting pointless notifications"
======
grovulent
Are we allowed to discuss?

I don't really have anything to add to the list since I like G+ But perhaps I
can add why your reasons didn't apply to me - if anyone should care. I don't
intend to argue - mind you, just offering a compare and contrast, since this
is entirely an issue of personal preference.

1) Happened not to be a facebook user - and have a twitter that I don't
actually use.

2) A couple of my friends joined but most of em aren't engaging - but actually
that's not my chief enjoyment. It's allowed me to discover/follow a whole
bunch of really interesting people - and the vibe seems to be that most folk
don't mind you following them - and will often follow you back. It's like
twitter in that respect - but because it allows longer posts, it allows me to
better find interesting posts. Because of twitter truncation and url
obfuscation - I could never tell if a link might be worth clicking - and so
generally never bothered.

3) I don't care either. But I must admit I wouldn't mind seeing facebook at
least humbled a little. I just hope Google's success doesn't give it a super-
monopoly.

4) I agree there needs to be improvement in this space. I want to be able to
configure my stream to default include only the circles I dig the most. Lots
of people have said this though - so I don't doubt that it is in the pipeline.

